
To understand rising inequality, consider two janitors - ChuckMcM
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/03/upshot/to-understand-rising-inequality-consider-the-janitors-at-two-top-companies-then-and-now.html?mcubz=1
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15161445](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15161445)

------
ChuckMcM
This article does a good job of answering one of the questions of "Where is
this inequality coming from?"

The short version is that even though a janitor makes a comparable amount in
take home pay today as they did 35 years ago, structurally today a company
hires their janitors through a service, not directly. And as such the people
doing the work don't get the other benefits that full time staff of the
company hiring the service do.

As a result, improvements in working conditions that were won by Unions in the
60's and 70's have been completely erased for those people who can be employed
indirectly.

It is a part of the problem I hadn't considered and it raises a lot of
questions.

